# Willamette Valley Ret Club trial



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I know its early to ask, but any news ?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any news on Qual ???


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I guess no one is online that is in the know?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, here's what I heard second hand.

Qual won by Chessie, owned by Julie Cole, handled by Linda Harger

Open won by FC AFC Land Ahoy, not sure if handled by Gary or Jerry
2nd Cuch handled by E Fangsrud
3rd not sure of the dog by o/h A Fangsrud
4th Fen handled by E Fangsrud

Thats all I know.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Woohoooo Linda and 'New Hopes Blazing Son'...another DC Blaze offspring proving his stuff!

Congrats to Julie, Linda, and Crash!

does this win make him QAA?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

sky_view said:


> does this win make him QAA?


Yep. HPW


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Gary & Pirate!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any amateur callbacks ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Eric and Kuch and Fen. Also to Armand!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Yip Yip for Julie.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Wow, Pirate is kicking some tail this year already! Congrats!


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Any updates?
________
Side effects from prilosec


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

I was hoping someone had the derby results today?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I heard that Linda Harger and DC AFC 'Yakity' got a 3rd in the Am...

congrats you two!

GO GO Brown Dogs!

Juli


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

YIP YIP YIP!!!

CONGRATULATIONS JULIE, CRASH & LINDA. A NEW QAA "BROWN DOG".

Tammy


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

dscheat said:


> I was hoping someone had the derby results today?


You and me both. We will probably have to wait to see it posted on Entry Express in the morning.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

any updates?
________
Marijuana card


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess no one knows?


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Results are Posted on Entry Express.

Great work to the Patopea's and Gary Z on Pirate's Open Win.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

yes I eventually saw the post..thanks.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Derby winner is now on derby list! Congrats Marion and Catch!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Congratulations to the gunning crew in the Qual. They didn't miss a flyer in either series.


Oh and great job Walt, very good qual tests.....

/Paul


----------

